# PayDay 2 Vollversion kostenlos auf STEAM (permanent auf eurem Account)



## addicTix (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

die Entwickler von PayDay 2 verschenken 5 Millionen Kopien von PayDay 2 auf STEAM gratis.
Das Spiel bleibt dementsprechend für immer auf eurem Account registriert, sprich ihr könnt es auch für immer kostenlos spielen.
PAYDAY 2 on Steam


Das Spiel sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein.
Falls nicht, Ziel des Ego-Shooters ist es, Raubüberfälle und ähnliches im Koop-Modus zu planen und auszuführen.
Ihr könnt mit bis zu 4 Spielern zusammen spielen, oder aber auch komplett alleine mit KI-Mitspielern.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: PayDay 2 Vollversion kostenlos auf STEAM (unlimited)*

Danke dafür.

PS: Aber die Headline müsste dann ja nicht unlimited sondern limited heißen, wenn es auf 5 Millionen Kopien beschränkt ist.


----------



## addicTix (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: PayDay 2 Vollversion kostenlos auf STEAM (unlimited)*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Danke dafür.
> 
> PS: Aber die Headline müsste dann ja nicht unlimited sondern limited heißen, wenn es auf 5 Millionen Kopien beschränkt ist.



Unlimited bezog ich darauf, dass das Spiel für immer auf dem Account bleibt und es sich nicht nur um ein Free-Weekend handelt oder ähnliches.
Habs aber jetzt geändert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2017)

Also ein guter Ausbildungssimulator und eigentlich ein Strategiespiel. Sowas mag ich doch. 
D A N K E


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2017)

Super & danke für die Info! Hab es in meiner Biblio mal einfügen lassen & ggf. schau ich mir das am Wochenende mal an. Größe ist auch respektabel, aber mit entsprechender Leitung ist das schnell inhaliert/installiert....


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juni 2017)

Sind da auch die ganzen DLCs mit bei? Weil das reine Spiel ohne DLCs ist leider ziemlich witzlos, einige wichtige Elemente (und das sind nicht die Maps, die kann man ja trotzdem spielen, sofern der Host die DLCs besitzt) fehlen dann nämlich doch.


----------



## addicTix (9. Juni 2017)

Nur das Hauptspiel, die DLCS wurden sogar aus dem Store "entfernt", sprich sind nicht kaufbar.
Vermutlich bringt der Entwickler eine GOTY Edition mit allen DLC's nach dem die ganzen Keys weg sind.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2017)

Ach, deswegen steht da überall N/A...

... naja gut, dann ist das eher ne Vergabe von Demo-Lizenzen. Dem Spiel fehlt ohne DLCs viel zu viel.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Juni 2017)

Cool, habe das schon länger auf meine Wunschliste. Danke für den Hinweis aumen:


----------



## Supes (9. Juni 2017)

Ich bin mehr so der Singleplayer-Typ, daher hab ich mir das Game bisher nicht zugelegt, obwohl ich es grundsätzlich immer schon interessant fand. Die Bots, die einen offline unterstützen, sollen ja ziemlich dämlich sein und das Game an sich natürlich auch auf Multiplayer ausgelegt. Aber umsonst nehme ich es nun doch mal mit. Die Chancen ein paar Freunde dazu zu bringen, es zu laden, sind vermutlich auch nicht allzu schlecht, weil eben kostenlos. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Juni 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Nur das Hauptspiel, die DLCS wurden sogar aus dem Store "entfernt", sprich sind nicht kaufbar.
> Vermutlich bringt der Entwickler eine GOTY Edition mit allen DLC's nach dem die ganzen Keys weg sind.



die gab es von anfang mai bis gestern 08.06 mit 85% ermäßigung falls noch einzelne fehlten .... ab heute sind sie nur noch mit der (eigentlich ab heute erhältlichen) ultimate edition zu erwerben die alle dlc und das hauptspiel beinhaltet, konnte ich aber grade nicht im steam store finden


----------



## addicTix (9. Juni 2017)

Hm hab ich gar nich mitbekommen... dann hätte ich mir die fehlenden noch gekauft.


----------



## bofferbrauer (10. Juni 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Nur das Hauptspiel, die DLCS wurden sogar aus dem Store "entfernt", sprich sind nicht kaufbar.
> Vermutlich bringt der Entwickler eine GOTY Edition mit allen DLC's nach dem die ganzen Keys weg sind.



Die Entwickler waren so entzûrnt ûber die DLCs, die sie wie Lügner aussahen ließen (sie versprachen, dass es keine DLCs geben wird für Payday 2), dass sie sich die Rechte zurückkauften und die DLCs gleich entfernten. Nur, der Schaden ist gemacht, und Payday 2 ist nun so sehr für seine DLC bekannt, obwohl es keine mehr hat.


----------



## TammerID (12. Juni 2017)

Supes schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr so der Singleplayer-Typ, daher hab ich mir das Game bisher nicht zugelegt, obwohl ich es grundsätzlich immer schon interessant fand. Die Bots, die einen offline unterstützen, sollen ja ziemlich dämlich sein und das Game an sich natürlich auch auf Multiplayer ausgelegt. Aber umsonst nehme ich es nun doch mal mit. Die Chancen ein paar Freunde dazu zu bringen, es zu laden, sind vermutlich auch nicht allzu schlecht, weil eben kostenlos.
> 
> Bin gespannt.



Keine Sorge, das Spiel macht auch alleine sehr viel Spaß und hat dann auch einen angemessenen Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juni 2017)

TammerID schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das Spiel macht auch alleine sehr viel Spaß und hat dann auch einen angemessenen Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Ja, im Multiplayer mit Randoms. 
Aber der Singleplayer ist mit der Mieseste, den ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe - denn bis auf sehr begrenzte Schießfähigkeiten können die Bots garnix.


----------



## TammerID (13. Juni 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja, im Multiplayer mit Randoms.
> Aber der Singleplayer ist mit der Mieseste, den ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe - denn bis auf sehr begrenzte Schießfähigkeiten können die Bots garnix.



Die Bots bleiben doch ohnehin nur wegen den Crew Boost am Anfang der Mission stehen. Klar mit den Bots und alleine kann man keine Mission loud spielen.
Alleine kann man lediglich Stealth spielen und das ist fordernd für einen Einsteiger ins Spiel.


----------



## Supes (13. Juni 2017)

TammerID schrieb:


> Die Bots bleiben doch ohnehin nur wegen den Crew Boost am Anfang der Mission stehen. Klar mit den Bots und alleine kann man keine Mission loud spielen.
> Alleine kann man lediglich Stealth spielen und das ist fordernd für einen Einsteiger ins Spiel.



Macht aber trotzdem auch Spaß! Kommt natürlich darauf an, welcher Spielertyp man ist, aber ramboartig durch die Gegend ballern kann man ja in genug anderen spielen. Finde es da ganz cool, mal wieder was zu haben, wo man tatsächlich taktisch vorgehen muss und sonst eher chancenlos ist. Musste aber lachen, weil einer der Bots John Wick heißt. Der müsste, seinem Namen entsprechend, ja eigentlich alles alleine niedermähen. 

 Viel gespielt habe ich es aber trotzdem noch nicht, warte die ganze Zeit, bis es meinen Freunden, die es auch gekauft haben, mal passt und dann machen wir zusammen eine Runde. Wird sicher noch spaßiger.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2017)

TammerID schrieb:


> Klar mit den Bots und alleine kann man keine Mission loud spielen.


Klar geht das... Hoxton Breakout mit immerhin Overkill ist locker drin und ausreichend ertragreich. 



Supes schrieb:


> Macht aber trotzdem auch Spaß! Kommt natürlich darauf an, welcher Spielertyp man ist, aber ramboartig durch die Gegend ballern kann man ja in genug anderen spielen. Finde es da ganz cool, mal wieder was zu haben, wo man tatsächlich taktisch vorgehen muss und sonst eher chancenlos ist.


Den Stealth-Part von Payday 2 finde ich ebenfalls alleine kaum spielbar. Da braucht man schon alleine aufgrund der sehr begrenzten Menge an Kabelbindern und/oder Leichensäcken und/oder einschüchterbaren Gegnern mehrere menschliche Mitspieler. 
Zumindest die im Rambo-Stil-spielbaren Maps sind im Multiplayer aber in aller Regel problemlos auch mit Randoms spielbar. 

Zugegeben, ich selber bin aber auch fast nur ein Rambo-Spieler. Kein Problem damit es zuzugeben. 
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....332/EA7A831B275743AB0C907EC97EF280AA4674DA3B/
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....827/5FC791D37A93A61839AA5F3D28474B2D5532FA13/


----------

